# Canon officially announces 4 new RF lenses, mount adaptors and Speedlite EL-100



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2018)

> MELVILLE, N.Y., September 5, 2018 – Helping to rewrite the rules of visual expression, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today introduced a variety of new RF lenses and accessories to accompany the newly announced EOS R Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera System. The four new RF lenses are built around Canon’s new RF mount, which features a large 54mm diameter and shorter back focus distance than on current EOS DSLR cameras. The new RF mount enables new possibilities in optical design and lens formulation, allowing for faster and lighter lenses with higher performing optics.
> 
> The four new lenses, the Canon RF 28-70mm F2 L USM, RF 50mm F1.2 L USM, RF 24-105mm F4 L IS USM and RF 35mm F1.8 MACRO IS STM capitalize on the robust optic foundation of Canon’s new EOS R system. The design behind Canon’s new EOS R camera and RF lens system started with the concept of the optimal rear lens element diameter and shorter distance (back focus) for a Full-Frame image sensor.
> With...



Continue reading...


----------



## Punio (Sep 5, 2018)

Well at least my 1DX isnt obsolete for a few more months... GAS relaxes


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 5, 2018)

Getting that speedlight.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Sep 5, 2018)

The 28-70 and 50 1.2 are expensive like hell, as could be expected. For now they get paid for the mirror less Hype, so lets wait what this stuff costs 1 year after being available in reasonable quantity.

For me, for the system being interesting, it would need IBIS


----------



## nitram (Sep 5, 2018)

Possible error in the press release when mentioning the MFD of the new 50mm 1.2? Perhaps it was meant to be 0.59 ft and thus 7.1inches? 



> This amazing new lens is capable of rendering subjects life-size on the full-frame sensor with its minimum focusing distance of only 0.59 inches.


----------



## Tangent (Sep 5, 2018)

The prices are quite reasonable, actually, they are in line with corresponding EF lens prices.


----------



## nitram (Sep 5, 2018)

Did I correctly understand that like the new 400 and 600mm lenses, the new 50 and 28-70 do not have full time manual autofocus?


EDIT (taken from the Canon’s RF Whitepaper)

10.1.3 Focus Ring Rotation Direction Change

The RF lenses all incorporate an ability to choose the direction of rotation of the manual focus control. In place of a direct mechanical connection from focus control ring to the actual focusing optics, through a threaded, all mechanical helicoid, the system uses a focus ring connected to a series of many very fine, electronic contacts. *There's no direct, mechanical connection at all to the group(s) of elements that move the focusing element*. Rotating the focus ring sends a series of very specific, fine signals to these contacts. These are converted into signals to the same focus motor (USM, Nano USM, etc.) that's used for autofocus. *The motor now drives the lens to change focus.*

Inherent to this system there is a custom function to change Manual Focus direction, which can be an invaluable asset to users transitioning to Canon from competitive systems. This also benefit users who utilize a follow focus system (external gears and a knob to control focus) .


----------



## stevelee (Sep 5, 2018)

For 0.59 inches from the sensor, wouldn’t the lens focus behind itself?


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 5, 2018)

stevelee said:


> For 0.59 inches from the sensor, wouldn’t the lens focus behind itself?



Closest focusing distance for the RF 50 F/1.2L is 1.31 ft./0.40m


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 5, 2018)

The $2300 price tag in US on the RF50 f/1.2L is a shocker considering the EF counterpart only costs $1450


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 5, 2018)

nitram said:


> Did I correctly understand that like the new 400 and 600mm lenses, the new 50 and 28-70 do not have full time manual autofocus?



They also don't seem to have distance window. It is quite bold move especially for primes unless those information are available digitally in viewfinder.


----------



## nitram (Sep 5, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> They also don't seem to have distance window. It is quite bold move especially for primes unless those information are available digitally in viewfinder.



The RF lenses definitely don’t have distance windows but are you saying that the new telephotos don’t? That would be interesting...


----------



## Bambel (Sep 5, 2018)

Does anybody know if the 28-70 extends on zooming or is it internal?

B.


----------



## syyeung1 (Sep 5, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> The $2300 price tag in US on the RF50 f/1.2L is a shocker considering the EF counterpart only costs $1450



Well, Sony charges $1500 for the 50 1.4. $2300 is a relative bargain


----------



## acoll123 (Sep 5, 2018)

Bambel said:


> Does anybody know if the 28-70 extends on zooming or is it internal?
> 
> B.


video shows it extending


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 5, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> The $2300 price tag in US on the RF50 f/1.2L is a shocker considering the EF counterpart only costs $1450



Give it a year. It's Canon's version of 1st degree price discrimination. Prices will drop. Take a look at the 6DII, 24-70 II and 100-400 II price histories.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 5, 2018)

I've given the EOS R subject less than an hour of my time so far. I'm interested (dare I say excited?) but I rarely buy anything right away after it is released. (I buy my cars used too.) I just can't accept the high price of impatience. Plus, by buying after the first year, I get the added benefit of less bugs/defects.

Yeah, lens prices are bit high IMHO. But that's not unusual for Canon. They go nuts the first year. Then they begin to drop.

I will be buying that Speedlite pretty quick though! I've been using 3rd party versions of it for years. I've always wanted a Canon version of a small flash that rotates and swivels. StoFen better not waste any time putting out a diffuser. (In fact, I better email them right now and get them off their butts. LOL)

After 10 years of being back into photography in a big way (partially thanks to canonrumors) my arm doesn't like the heavy camera all day long and neither does my shoulder. Esp when I use two of them. So this will eventually be a great alternative! (I hope!)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> They also don't seem to have distance window. It is quite bold move especially for primes unless those information are available digitally in viewfinder.


The MkIII supertele lenses have a distance window.


----------



## Woody (Sep 5, 2018)

I am excited about the new Speedlite EL-100.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2018)

Woody said:


> I am excited about the new Speedlite EL-100.


I’d be excited if it was an RT master...but this? Meh.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 5, 2018)

The new 28-70mm looks like a honey of a lens. The published MTF shows this lens to be better than the other 24-70 options and at f/2 to boot. Can hardly wait for hands on reviews.


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 5, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The MkIII supertele lenses have a distance window.



Sorry, I meant the new RF mount lenses.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 5, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The MkIII supertele lenses have a distance window.


Is that black segment in the middle made of a composite material instead of metal? I guess that could be where some of the weight savings comes from.
Edit: forget this comment.  My bad.


----------



## Aaron D (Sep 5, 2018)

These lenses look fantastic. 28-70 f2 is just phenomenal. But it's more lens than I personally need or want to carry around. I understand and appreciate Canon's wanting to demonstrate the potential of the new mount, but I'm betting they'll have some more pedestrian versions soon, along with these. A really compact 28-70 or 24-70 would be a perfect travel lens...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Is that black segment in the middle made of a composite material instead of metal? I guess that could be where some of the weight savings comes from.


Which ‘black segment’? If you mean the widest black ring, the one that tapers from a wider to a narrower diameter, that’s the rubber covering of the manual focus ring.

Regardless, it looks essentially the same as the MkII.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 5, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Which ‘black segment’? If you mean the widest black ring, the one that tapers from a wider to a narrower diameter, that’s the rubber covering of the manual focus ring.
> 
> Regardless, it looks essentially the same as the MkII.


Ok, I did not see the groves in the surface. It looked smooth in the image I had. Thanks!


----------



## Rampuri (Sep 5, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I’d be excited if it was an RT master...but this? Meh.


I would like it being an RT master as well. But it still seems to be better than 270EX II - it's at least an optical master and it can tilt and swivel, so I might upgrade mine.


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 6, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I had a Sony DSC-F707 about 20 years ago that had a control ring on the front of the lens and it could be assigned to change focus or zoom. So Canon is doing it 20 years too late. 
That camera was what made me get into photography. I felt like I had a professional camera in my hands. It felt great and although the quality was pretty bad it looked great... And it had NIGHT VISION!


----------



## Woody (Sep 6, 2018)

Recycling time for EL-100 when using AA/LR6 alkaline batteries:
Normal flash: Approx. 0.1–5.8 sec.
Quick flash: Approx. 0.1–5.3 sec.
- https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/flashes/speedlite-el-100

Recycling time for 270EX II when using AA/LR6 alkaline batteries:
Normal flash: Approx. 0.1 - 3.9 sec. / Lamp lights
Quick flash: Approx. 0.1 - 2.6 sec. / Lamp blinks at 8 Hz
- https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...ts/details/cameras/flashes/speedlite-270ex-ii

In an apple to apple comparison, the EL-100 recycling time is truly awful...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2018)

A slightly lower GN and double the recycle time from a full-power flash? I think I've decoded the nomenclature:

EX = excellent
EL = extra lame


----------



## Act444 (Sep 6, 2018)

Woody said:


> Recycling time for EL-100 when using AA/LR6 alkaline batteries:
> Normal flash: Approx. 0.1–5.8 sec.
> Quick flash: Approx. 0.1–5.3 sec.
> - https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/flashes/speedlite-el-100
> ...



Wow, thanks for sharing that info. 

I was actually eyeing a trade-in of my 270EX for this new model (seems the EL100 is a little taller which might help with zoom barrel shadows), but may reconsider now.


----------



## freejay (Sep 6, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> They also don't seem to have distance window. It is quite bold move especially for primes unless those information are available digitally in viewfinder.


It is. Canon USA has a nice list of videos about almost all aspects of the EOS R system:


----------



## padam (Sep 6, 2018)

One thing kind of weird for me is that despite being so big and heavy, the RF 50/1.2 is not a true internal focusing lens.
The front group moves within a tube like you can see on these pictures:












I am sure it is sealed in some ways and that it is super tack sharp, but moving all that huge chunk of glass means that it may not be super quick to focus and if they release a cheap 50mm it may be snappier. I guess it will still be faster than a 50/1.0L or 85/1.2L II


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 6, 2018)

padam said:


> The front group moves within a tube like you can see on these pictures:



Isn't that the definition of an internal focussing lens?


----------



## padam (Sep 6, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Isn't that the definition of an internal focussing lens?


I think not, if the front element does not stay in one place.
In that case the old EF 50/1.2 is also internally focusing - but it's not.
Same with the EF 40/2.8 STM or EF-M 22/2 STM

And the RF 35/1.8 also works the same way. I am sure it works fine, just expected to be smaller in this case.


I do have an other theory for why those silver parts look like that on these lenses.

I think that a bigger, more professional hybrid RF/EF mount camera that was patented earlier (with switch for the different mount and communication systems) is still on the way some time later on.
So people who vary about using any kinds of lens adapters will be happy.
But implementing this mount will be more costly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2018)

padam said:


> I think not, if the front element does not stay in one place.
> In that case the old EF 50/1.2 is also internally focusing - but it's not.
> Same with the EF 40/2.8 STM or EF-M 22/2 STM.


Correct, all are front focusing lenses. 

I suspect this means that the RF 50/1.2L will require a front filter to complete the weather sealing, just like the EF 50/1.2L and the UWA L zooms.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 6, 2018)

padam said:


> I think not, if the front element does not stay in one place.
> In that case the old EF 50/1.2 is also internally focusing - but it's not.



The definition of IF lenses is where moving the inner lens group or groups only, without any rotation or shifting of the front lens element. " Put a flat glass on the front of the barrel and voila.
Put a polarising filter on that thread and it does not rotate which means it is OK with filters - in practical terms what is the difference? Certainly some early IF lenses were this sort of construction. 
And if you are dong macro with such a lens the barrel does not extend.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 7, 2018)

DPReview has got some sample images taken with the 50 1.2 as well as the 24-105.

50 - wow is all I can say. MILES better than the EF version and sharpness is excellent even at f1.2. Reminds me of the Sigma Art lens, although I don't know how the two directly compare. But at a minimum it's close. Then again, you could say that for $2300 you'd demand no less than that level of performance. Bottom line, sucks that it can't be used on a 5D or similar DSLR...

24-105 - meh. It's sharp _enough_, but I found I could tell the difference which pic was shot by which lens when I zoomed in. The pics from the 50 were punchy, crisp while the 24-105 shots were softer, less detailed. But as an all-rounder, travel lens it may be adequate. (keeping in mind it's *still* not a small or light lens by any means...but is still a step up IQ-wise from an M camera and 18-150 lens for instance)


----------



## researcher (Sep 7, 2018)

"The Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R allows photographers to utilize the full breadth of Canon’s EF, EF-S, TS-E, and MP-E lenses on the newly introduced EOS R camera system. "

I'm not an optics nerd so I'm curious what this statement means. Is it saying an EF-S lens will cover the full frame sensor in the EOS R with the right adapter, or just that it can be made to physically fit the new body? 

Is there some voodoo physics with the shorter flange distance that allows the smaller APS-C EF-S lenses to fill the full frame, or would it have blacked out sections around it where there is no light due to the smaller light circle?

It would be nifty if my EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 IS works with it - smoothes the upgrade path cost from my 40D, but it sounds too good to be true. Anyone?


----------



## Act444 (Sep 7, 2018)

^ I think your EF-S lens will be cropped to 11MP. So it will be like shooting with an 11MP crop-sensor camera (you won't get the full FF benefit or image area). Still better than your lens being completely useless with it though. It's probably a bigger benefit for video/4K shooters though, as it would mitigate the controversial crop issue.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 11, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I’d be excited if it was an RT master...but this? Meh.


I agree on the RT part. I really wish Canon would stop being so stingy with RT Master use. It's barely used at all except in expensive external devices. Come on, Canon! Integrate it into the camera! (Or at least make a low profile device useful.) The EL-100 was a perfect chance to do this. I would have paid another $100 to have RT master functions in the EL-100.

But my dream is still for the RT Master to be in-camera and also have a small EL-100 "RT" so it would be easy to remove the flash and use it off camera with my hand/arm and keep shooting. (Or any number of other myriad flash scenarios where an in-camera RT Master would be ideal.)


----------



## lenspacker (Sep 20, 2018)

on the one hand I´m a little disappointed about the new R-System and at the end also about the pricing for the new lenses - on the other hand I´m calmed down, because there is no need for me to buy new gear - with my 1dxII and my L-lenses I´ll top the current R-system-body for serveral years. 
I'm curious about the new bodies canon will develop in the next ten years - but at the moment: no need to change anything - thank you very much CANON, for saving my money hahaha !!!


----------

